# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ju qe rrini ne angli hidhni nje sy ktu!!!!!!!

## [LoTi]

*Po thuaj te gjith shqiptaret e njohin programin e maria de filippi "e ce posta per te" tek canale 5 ne itali...

ajo qe dua te di esht se nese ka ndonje program te till ne televizionet anglez dhe ata/ato qe rrine ne angli mund ta dine dhe mund te lejn ndonje informacion sesi quhet programi dhe se ne cilin kanal televiziv trasmetohet ne angli apo sesi e ka emrin njeriu qe e drejton kte emision...

Ju falenderoj per kohen tuaj...*

----------


## landi45

> *Po thuaj te gjith shqiptaret e njohin programin e maria de filippi "e ce posta per te" tek canale 5 ne itali...
> 
> ajo qe dua te di esht se nese ka ndonje program te till ne televizionet anglez dhe ata/ato qe rrine ne angli mund ta dine dhe mund te lejn ndonje informacion sesi quhet programi dhe se ne cilin kanal televiziv trasmetohet ne angli apo sesi e ka emrin njeriu qe e drejton kte emision...
> 
> Ju falenderoj per kohen tuaj...*



se japin kanalet angleze po pate satelit mund ta shohesh ose nga interneti

----------

